# New Pics From Oct. 23 & 24, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Have been really busy with crazy rescues of late but do have some new pictures to share. 

Five years ago (which was still during the "duck wars" here) I managed
to get permission to pull a Mama duck and her nine babies from the pond
http://www.rims.net/Mom&Kids.jpg and was "allowed" to raise them at
home but then had to take them back to the pond. The beautiful Mama
was found dead at the park a few days after returning her and her kids.
The nine babies have done surprisingly well there in the ensuing years ..
still six of them there (they are now 5 years old). This past weekend one 
of "my" babies got snagged with a large fishing lure and two treble hooks .. 
got him today, and he will be fine, but this is one of those "Don't mess 
with my kids" deals .. have sent a very pointed letter to the editor of the 
local paper. I got "my" duck today and you will see the pics. The little 
Mallard wasn't at the park today, so I can only hope it shows up again 
or at a place where there will be someone to help it.

Anyway .. here's two series of pics:

http://www.rims.net/2005Oct23
http://www.rims.net/2005Oct24

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That must have been so tough to deal with, especially when it gets personal like that! Amazing that you were able to get that fishing lure off in one piece - nasty is right! That post-surgery photo of the foot is very artistic, with the intricate and beautiful webbing, and the contrast between the sturdy leg and the delicate feathers.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for sharing the pics w/us. What a sweetie, he looks so relieved to be helped and distraught over the predicament. Couldn't help but wonder who would have been fishing right next to the duck like that anyway. What in the world were they thinking anyway??

Thanks for being a mom to the ducks and all the other fortunate residents there.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're such beautiful birds. It's just too bad about what happened to them. The hook being caught on one of them - I can only imagine the pain. I'm glad you were able to help it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm sorry to hear one of your babies was injured by fishing hook. I am glad you were there to intervene, as I'm sure the duck was.

The picture of mama and her babies, is just adorable, and she was a very beautiful duck.

Thanks for being there for them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone .. my kindergarten duck (5 years old) will be fine. He's already antsy to go back to his friends and siblings .. a tough decision for me.

Terry


----------

